# New Cabelas neo waders 4sale....



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

CAMO CABELAS ....NO BOOTS.....SIZE MTL. LIVE IN HITCHCOCK. ED. 4093921979. $40.00. NEVER USED...:cheers:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

So what size is MTL??


----------



## bigwalt (Jul 4, 2013)

Medium Tall I'm pretty sure


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Med.tall large..........


----------

